# Joints Burnside



## bro54209 (Mar 26, 2016)

I just rolled a joint with 3 different blue dream strains I got tastes hella good.
How the fuck do you light a joint? Every joint I rolled burns on one side even if it was rolled well. I burn the tip and rotate it 720 blow the tip (that's what he said) put the j in my mouth light the tip once more while taking a hit, this shouldn't be rocket science but apparently is. How do yall keep the cherry from becoming the whole joint?


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 27, 2016)

Wet the side burning more while I am holding my hit in.. If I have to flame the side not burning I iust cook the paper back.. But it catches on fire so blow it out.. Don't hotbox it and after it's right it should burn fairly evenly


----------



## bro54209 (Mar 28, 2016)

My problem is that $80 Santa Cruz shredder grinds well but doesn't get a fine Sandy powder consistency, I'm wondering if I should get the grinders specific for that


----------

